# Folded fabric star



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I was at my DD's house yesterday and she had Christmas music on one of her TV channels. When I got home I decided to flick through the channels for one of the music channels. As I was flicking through I noticed that the Create and Craft channel had an hour on quilting. They were making folded fabric Christmas stars. I just had to try it out today and was quite pleased with the result. I'm going to show how to make it at my patchwork group on Monday.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Would love to do these in paper. I've tried the website but it's hard to find anything. Do you know what the pattern is called?
Thanks
Doreen


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I found a UTUBE video about how to do this. It is in another language, but she is SO clear in her demonstration you dont need the narration.
 [MEDIA=youtube]3iQFKah1HeQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

And this site has the tutorial in picture form, again in a language other than English.http://amocraft.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Made these in my teens. Many, many years ago. Will try a few again.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

GrannyH said:


> And this site has the tutorial in picture form, again in a language other than English.http://amocraft.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


Thanks, nice step-by-step pictures will give it a go with Christmas paper.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

GrannyH said:


> I found a UTUBE video about how to do this. It is in another language, but she is SO clear in her demonstration you dont need the narration.
> [MEDIA=youtube]3iQFKah1HeQ[/MEDIA]


Thanks, the two sites will make it easy to follow.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

dorfor said:


> Thanks, nice step-by-step pictures will give it a go with Christmas paper.


Post a photo of your paper star when you've made it please.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> I was at my DD's house yesterday and she had Christmas music on one of her TV channels. When I got home I decided to flick through the channels for one of the music channels. As I was flicking through I noticed that the Create and Craft channel had an hour on quilting. They were making folded fabric Christmas stars. I just had to try it out today and was quite pleased with the result. I'm going to show how to make it at my patchwork group on Monday.


very clever ...that is really cute


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like this and yes good instructions visually. I just don't like leaving the back unfinished,, any suggestions?


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I'm sure a lot of us will try this before Christmas.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! Amazing what people can do with a piece of fabric!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

These are wonderful-- thanks! I might find time to do some soon.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cute star. Thanks for the youtube link GrannyH.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for posting this site. Language do not prevent you from doing things sometimes.


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for this idea and instructions. Like the new Other Crafts section especially with this sort of idea - more like this please


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever, would also make a lovely present tag.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

cdanzinger said:


> I really like this and yes good instructions visually. I just don't like leaving the back unfinished,, any suggestions?


You can make it double sided. When you start, place the 2 fabric hexagons right sides together then sew through the both when fixing the stiffener.

I'm posting the link to the TV show. There is a lot of sales pitch, but you can fast forward through all of that. She demonstrates a fabric cracker in the first half and the ornament is towards the end of the second half.
http://www.createandcraft.tv/ShowGridView.aspx?showId=2408889
Or you could always glue some felt on the back, perhaps cut into a fancy shape if you have a die cutter.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice .. thanks for sharing  

Suggestion for the back: maybe cut some gold thread, and cut a piece of fabric the size of the star, glue both on .. Again,, just a suggestion-


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish the US had a create and craft channel.. your ornament turned out really nice.. anyone would love to have one


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for this! I have had this years Ormament pattern ready for months: but now am switching directions. This is a must do right now. The other one can wait until next year. ;-)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for showing that I really must try them myself :thumbup:


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

GrandmaNona said:


> Thank you for this! I have had this years Ormament pattern ready for months: but now am switching directions. This is a must do right now. The other one can wait until next year. ;-)


That's how I felt when I saw the demo on TV


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

That's really nice. Well done x


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever! For those of us who have printed Christmas
fabric and buttons on hand it may be a fun project.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, so cute!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

So pretty, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried it but did not watch the UTube video. I had one raw
fabric edge at the end but I made a yoyo in a contrasting
print, centered it and topped it with a heart shaped button.
Now, after watching the video, I intend to try it the right way!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> I tried it but did not watch the UTube video. I had one raw
> fabric edge at the end but I made a yoyo in a contrasting
> print, centered it and topped it with a heart shaped button.
> Now, after watching the video, I intend to try it the right way!


Sounds like a good improvisation 
:thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

ifangoch said:


> Sounds like a good improvisation
> :thumbup:


After I posted my last thread I watched the video again
and tried it. It is easier and less time consuming than
what I was doing. Both finished products are very 
presentable, but it's nice to finish in less time.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I made about 16 of these. I sewed a star or a heart shaped
button in one of the print colors in the center front and a
round button (the same color on the back). They are ready
to be given and I expect positive responses.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice! your points are perfect!!


----------

